# Racing car ROAD insurance



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Just a quicky for any of you with guys that have cars that are road legal, but you only use them for racing. Is there any way I can get insurance for a car that I will only for less than a hundred miles a year? The company that takes care of my car is only a mile up the road but I don't want to keep pushing my luck and I don't have time to keep on getting the trailer, loading it on etc, to drive a mile!

Any companies you know of out there?


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

there are companies that do short term insurance from a day to a week or so mate


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Have a word with Lisa at Richard Egger Insurance. This firm only insures cars that are raced. I am sure they will help you out.

REIS - Motorsport insurance specialists tackday competition insurance - Track Day Insurance, Motorsport Insurance, Competition Insurance : Richard Egger



.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

speedr33per said:


> there are companies that do short term insurance from a day to a week or so mate


never on modified cars though. much to mookitros annoyance

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Try Competition Car Insurance and ask to speak to Jennifer Parry.

She's really polite/helpful and doesn't have the attitude problem that the b!tch at Richard Egger's does :chairshot

They do a road/rally/race policy which is essentially road insurance for a rally/track car between stages/events....upto a max of 5K per annum. 

There is quite a few of us using this on our Skylines as well as additional trackday cover.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Try Competition Car Insurance and ask to speak to Jennifer Parry.
> 
> She's really polite/helpful and doesn't have the attitude problem that the b!tch at Richard Egger's does :chairshot
> 
> ...


Funny isn't it how peoples attitudes differ so much. I have had nothing but first class service and the best of relationships with Richard Egger and Lisa who works there.


.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> never on modified cars though. much to mookitros annoyance
> 
> mook


didnt realise that mate cheers


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Funny isn't it how peoples attitudes differ so much. I have had nothing but first class service and the best of relationships with Richard Egger and Lisa who works there.


Never spoken to a Lisa, Jeff...always dealt with another woman there...and to be frank, her attitude stinks !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Never spoken to a Lisa, Jeff...always dealt with another woman there...and to be frank, her attitude stinks !


Time she was fired then:chairshot


.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Ludders, just given Lisa a call, lovely girl, just got to send pictures of the car, current road car V5 and insurance, race license and road license to hopefully get a nice quote together!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

MacGTR said:


> Just a quicky for any of you with guys that have cars that are road legal, but you only use them for racing. Is there any way I can get insurance for a car that I will only for less than a hundred miles a year? The company that takes care of my car is only a mile up the road but I don't want to keep pushing my luck and I don't have time to keep on getting the trailer, loading it on etc, to drive a mile!
> 
> Any companies you know of out there?


Trade Plates ?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

would a racing licence lower my quote?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

enshiu said:


> would a racing licence lower my quote?


I am afraid not.



.


----------

